# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Мозилла - пароли

## brat02

хочу форматнуть хард драйв, нашёл в какой папке хранится Избранное, а в какой папки хранятся логины и пароли которые были сохраненны в Мозилле на сайтах, чтобы их тоже скопировать и потом после переустановки поставить назад?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

в моей Sea Monkey -

\Documents and Settings\*имя пользователя*\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles

что касается переноса - до формата копируете (например на флешку) всю папку со своим профилем, потом устанавливаете браузер, создаете новый профиль. Закрываете браузер и открываете папку с браузером через проводник. В отдельном окошке открываете папку со старым профилем - 




> *
> для Mozilla Suite и SeaMonkey 1.x*
> 
>     * bookmarks.html - Закладки (Можно воспользоваться функцией импорта Менеджера Закладок (Bookmarks Manager) чтобы добавить содержимое файла закладок в формате HTML к существующим в данный момент закладкам) 
> 
> * cert8.db – настройки связанные с Сертификатами Безопасности (Security certificate)
> 
> * cookies.txt - Cookies (При сохранении cookies вы остаетесь залогиненным на сайтах, требующих авторизации) 
> 
> ...

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> хочу форматнуть хард драйв, нашёл в какой папке хранится Избранное, а в какой папки хранятся логины и пароли которые были сохраненны в Мозилле на сайтах, чтобы их тоже скопировать и потом после переустановки поставить назад?


- если вы о Mozilla FireFox то воспользуйтесь дополнением FEBE  :Cool:

----------


## santy

Возможно, эта программа поможет сохранить инфо о профиле браузера.

MozBackup (Mozilla Backup) - это утилита для создания резервной копии профилей таких программ как: MozSuite/SeaMonkey, Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Thunderbird, Netscape, Flock, Sunbird и Spicebird. Она поможет вам сохранять почту, закладки, адресные книги, пароли и т.д. Работает под Windows 95 и выше. Программа абсолютно бесплатная.

http://mozutil.mozilla-russia.org/backup/index-ru.html

----------


## ScratchyClaws

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40903

----------

